# Cambridge/Boston



## palmettoking (Jan 2, 2010)

I will spending my spring break from school (next week) with my friend from high school that goes to Harvard. I have done some research already about what to go and see, and I plan on window shopping at J. Press and the Andover Shop. Are there any other out of the way places I should go see or eat? Thanks all.


----------



## dorji (Feb 18, 2010)

My father is from Concord and his mother still lives there. It is a beautiful place. Maybe 1/2 hour drive from Boston/Cambridge gets you to places like Concord, Lexington (north bridge), sleepy hollow cemetary, walden pond, Ralph Waldo EMerson's old house, Dickinson's, etc...
Highly recommended! Lots of history there...
Enjoy your trip.


----------



## dorji (Feb 18, 2010)

^Alden factory is just down the road too, if that's your thing.


----------



## palmettoking (Jan 2, 2010)

Alas, I am carless so I am relying on public transportation. I think I will make a daytrip to Portland ME via bus though.


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

But Cambridge and Boston are miles apart. Why would you want to go to Boston anyway, it is a dull place. Cambridge is so much more interesting. Your friend from Harvard might get an idea of what an established University town is like.
Ely, Newmarket and Bury St.Edmunds are interesting places, with Bury having by far the best restaurants. I recommend Maison Bleue for fish.


----------

